# Pilot vessel/cutter flag.



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Out of interest, what are members' observations related to the description of the flag a pilot vessel/cutter flies when it's on pilotage duty - ie: transferring a licensed pilot to or from a vessel requiring the services of a pilot?
--------
Mike.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

White over red, as per the Polish National ensign; and large in size in proportion to the size of the cutter.

It was usually called Boarding Flag, because it was only flown when on station, on pilotage duty as you describe.

At Liverpool, it was flown at the main-mast head, by means of a bamboo ricker, well clear of the mast-truck.

The ricker consisted of two 12 foot lengths of bamboo, seized together side-by-side for strength.

When arriving on station (or leaving the station) the signal "F" (dit dit dah dit - or "Flaggo"!!) was blown from the bridge, meaning hoist or lower, as appropriate. It was flown between sunrise and sunset, being lowered at night.


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Barrie -
Many thanks for your response - have to say that I've never heard the white over red flag referred to as a Boarding Flag. My post has been prompted by my observing the Hobart, Tasmania pilot cutter now flying intercode flag "H" in place of the white over red which to me, in my years at sea, was the recognised pilot vessel/cutter flag .... if not world-wide, then certainly in the Commonwealth countries and even in the U.S. It's interesting to note that the UK pilotage exemption flag is the same white over red flag - the flag can be seen frequently in images of P.S. WAVERLEY in various locations where obviously the Master is doing his own pilotage.
--------
Mike.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I got it right with my painting MEDIA with the EDMUND GARDNER.


Some years ago in Saga Rose there was quiz. Name the flags... 20 oof them. No Signal flags, just country flag. The flag were folded into small triangles. You could see just a 'part' of the flag. Easy job! I named the 20 flags including one that was red and white stripes. All of the flags were used on board during the World Cruise. I called the red/white as Indonesia. The Second Mate gave me 19/20. I said it must be 'H'. The 2/O said it was not 'H' either. I went scatty trying to work out what it was. In the end it was announced that I had 19/20 and the one that No. 20 was 'Poland'. I called 'Foul' because the ship had not been to Poland on the World Cruise. The little 'sh*t' of a 2/O said, "Ah, but we did. We called at Polish Territory when in Antarctic." Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Indeed Stephen - Poland's national flag is the same, Indonesia is red on top, white on the bottom. I'm sure Barrie will be delighted with your painting of MEDIA with the Liverpool pilot vessel, except that maybe the Boarding Flag is on the fore-mast!! Seeing MEDIA in your painting reminds me that I can remember, in my Port Line days, hearing that Cunard, for whatever reason I don't recall, offered both MEDIA and PARTHIA to Port Line, and Port Line said "no thank you"!!
------
Mike.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#3 

Quite right. The exemption flag differs in that it is much smaller and is not flown from the main-mast head. It is usually on an ordinary signal-halyard from the bridge, frequently bathed in soot from the funnel and left flying, day and night.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#4 

Oh, Dear!

That is a most beautiful painting, Stephen. I hadn't seen it before and thank you for posting. Perhaps that day there was a problem in renewing the signal halyard on the main-mast! You've certainly got the ricker right!


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Barrie - WAVERLEY's exemption flag is normally on a halyard from the triatic stay above the wheelhouse as you say. Would hope that it's better looked after than how you describe though!!
-------
Mike.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

In Japan, the pilots arrived on the dock by car, (I want to say limousine, but perhaps the memory is playing tricks) with a "H" flag on the roof or wing - a la Royal motorcade - anyone got any photos of this - how many photographs I wish I had taken but didn't because they were not unusual to me then.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Section 39 of the Pilotage Act 1913 (repealed in 1988) provided that 


1. Every pilot boat shall be distinguished by the following characteristics, namely:-

(a) On her sternthe name of her owner and the port to which she belongs, painted in white letters at least one inch broad and three inches [NO METRIC JUNK HERE -B.Y.] long, and on each bow the number of her licence:

(b) In all other parts a black colour, painted or tarred outside, or such other colour or colours as the pilotage authority, with the consent of the Board of Trade, direct:

(c) When afloat a flag (in this Act called a pilot flag) of large dimensions compared with the size of the pilot boat, and of two colours, the upper horizontal half white and the lower horizontal half red, to be placed at the masthead, or on a sprit or staff, or in some equally conspicuous situation.

2. It shall be the duty of the master of the pilot boat to see that the pilot boat possesses all of the above characteristics, and that the flag is kept clean and distinct, so as to be easily discerned at a reasonable distance; and also that the names and numbers aforesaid are not at any time concealed; and if a master fails, without reasonable cause, to comply with the requirements of this section, he shall be liable in respect of each offence to fine not exceeding twenty pounds [A SUBSTANTIAL SUM IN 1913 - B.Y.].

Similar requirements are readily identifiable in legislation as far back as the eighteenth century - and probably much earlier.

With the advent of instant radio communication, the use of flags has become of very much less significance. There are no provisions for flags in the Pilotage Act of 1987, in force since 1988.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Barrie, very interesting, so does that mean that, as well as the individual Pilots being licenced by the appropriate authority the Edmund Gardner held a pilot boat licence (presumably No 2 as in Stephen's beautiful painting)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Yes, Duncan. That is quite right.

And as the owner of the boat was also the local pilotage authority, it granted its own licence!

This was a hangover from the days when pilot boats were owned by companies of pilots (i.e. persons other than the administrative authority).


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Barrie -
Many thanks for your posting #10 with references to the Pilotage Acts of 1913 and 1987 - most informative and appreciated. Obviously white over red was a design requirement of the 1913 Act but with the 1987 Act, it would appear that there was no requirement for a flag identifying a pilot vessel/boat/cutter. So it would seem that display today of the white over red flag is nothing more than a tradition, whether by a pilot vessel or an exempt-from-pilotage shipmaster? Seeing flag "H" flying from the mast of a pilot cutter proceeding to a vessel requiring a pilot just doesn't look right. Incidentally, the pilotage exemption flag out here in Australia is a plain white flag.
-----
Mike.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#13 

Mike -

So it seems!

Best wishes,

Barrie


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

All of this reminds me that the Licence-numbers as previously displayed by the pilot-cutters have also disappeared.

Such was their significance, however, when Licence-numbers were displayed, that the names of the pilot-cutters were rarely- if ever - used within the terminology of administration. Pilots would invariably refer to "Number Two" (in the case of the Edmund Gardner) and to the other cutters also by their Numbers. Any pilot who might have referred to a cutter by name would have been looked at sideways, and probably with the query "Who on earth are you trying to impress?". The actual names of the cutters only ever featured in the occasional press-report; and were virtually never used in practice within the Service. 

The terminology as such continues to the present day, whenever the old cutters are mentioned amongst pilots.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

It is an oddity - to say the least - that although the flags "G" and "H" retain their meanings and their legal significance under the International Code of Signals, the statutory significance of the "Pilot Flag" as defined under the 1913 Pilotage Act (and indicating the offer to provide a pilot) might now be consigned to the dustbin of statutory legal history.

It is arguable that the Pilot Flag retains its legal significance at common law. For sure, its meaning remains well-known and understood. The omission, however, of any reference in the present statutory legislation to the Pilot Flag or its significance is a further instance of the removal of provisions which once added most helpfully to the clarity of pilotage law and which, by their present omission, help nobody.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

#12 , Thanks Barrie, one further question springs to mind, as you mentioned Pilot Boats used to be owned by either individual Pilots or groups of Pilots rather than the Statutory Authority, and, I believe, used to compete to meet incoming vessels rather than the turn system. Is a Pilotage Authority compelled to grant a Boat Licence to a Pilot that owns his own boat or is it a condition of the Licence that the Pilot uses the Authority's own boat and takes the turns as allocated?

Thanks - this is all fascinating


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Hi, Duncan,

The point is governed today by Section 6 the 1987 Act, by which the relevant authority (or "competent harbour authority" as designated by Section 1 of the Act) has the discretionary power either to grant or to withhold a licence to a private owner of a pilot-boat.

Section 6 provides that a boat must be licensed; but only the competent harbour authority has the power to grant or to refuse the licence - at will. There is no compulsion on the authority to grant a licence for a privately owned boat - even though the boat might be A1 at Lloyds in every respect.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Barrie Youde said:


> #4 That is a most beautiful painting, Stephen. I hadn't seen it before and thank you for posting. Perhaps that day there was a problem in renewing the signal halyard on the main-mast! You've certainly got the *ricker* right!


A beautiful painting indeed but, as an aside, I wonder if the word "ricker" has it's origins in Liverpool. If memory serves, the Scouse dockworkers I had the pleasure to work with in Saudi referred to any odd length of wood used in handling cargo as a ricker - can't give a precise usage right now.

Keith


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#19 

Ricker? The Concise Oxford Dictionary refers to a rick-stand as a short length of wood used to support a hay-rick.

Rick-stand? Ricker? Are they so very different? I never did hear any other word than ricker used for flying a flag as described.


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Chambers has: "A spar or young tree trunk". I rather think they used a "ricker" as a rough quoin to wedge reels on the roll or, say, to place under a large case to allow forklift blade entry - that sort of thing. Either way, it was a word commonly used by those Liverpool lads. I'll now bow out of this interesting thread.

Keith


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Dear Keith,

Please don't bow out!

I had not previously given any thought as to where the word "ricker" might originate. With thanks to you, we are all now better informed!

Best wishes,

Barrie


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

In Australia the 'exemption' flag is a plain white flag.

Back to the OP... I think the cox'n of the Hobart pilot boat just does not know the correct flag.... maybe someone should put him right....


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Draining reminiscence to the last ounce, the combined weight of the 12 foot ricker and the large flag (6 foot by 4 foot, if not larger) was such that conventional signal halyard and Inglefield clips would have been inadequate. The halyard used was more of a gantline, although I cannot remember its exact size; and, for bending onto the ricker, a rolling hitch was used at about eighteen inches below the flag for the up-haul and another rolling hitch at the foot of the ricker for the downhaul. Perhaps the ricker was more than 12 feet long - I cannot recall with accuracy, if I ever really knew!

The two lengths of bamboo used for the ricker were each about one inch or more in diameter - and were far stouter than any mere garden cane.

At sunset, the whole rig was dismantled (apart from the seizings on the ricker) and the flag was then kept in the drying-room.



PS
The flags were made by Porter Brothers of Liverpool, happily still in business!


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Barrie Youde said:


> Please don't bow out!
> Barrie


Ach! OK then, Barrie......(Thumb)
A source suggests the word "ricker" could be derived from "rick," said to be German for a pole.
My last once!

Regards,
Keith


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Ach, so! (As they might say in Hamburg!)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

From Admiral W. H. Smyth: 
RICKERS. Lengths of stout poles cut for the purpose of stowing flax,hemp, and the like. Spars supplied for boats' masts and yards, boat-hook staves etc. 

From SOED:
*ricker* /rɪkə/ noun. Orig. Nautical. E19.
[ORIGIN Prob. from German Rick (pl. Ricke) fence, pole.]
A spar or pole made from the stem of a young tree.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Eureka!

(Is that from the same root? Probably not. I'll get my coat!)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Well done Barrie - and so you should be(Jester)

I usually try to get a photo of the local Pilot wherever I go and have spotted a variety of methods of displaying,vertical and horizontal, fixed and flapping. 

This one, in the US Virgin Islands, somewhat stood out.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#29 

Well! Isn't that a dinky way of showing the flag?


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

Many thanks to you all for your posts on the matter of what flag is flown by a pilot vessel/boat/cutter carrying out pilot transfer operations - it's been most interesting and informative. To possibly wind up the subject matter - the port authority here in Hobart has acknowledged that it has been incorrectly flying flag "H" from its pilot cutter but only because it is experiencing difficulty in procuring a replacement white over red flag!!
---------
Mike.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://duluthshippingnews.com/ship1361/

Quote

Sea Bear was built in 1959, is 45 feet long and flies a U.S. flag. 

The Sea Bear, (ex Narrows) was built in 1959 in Massachusetts for use as a pilot boat in New York. Ed Montgomery, at Sea Service, LLC, http://www.seaservicellc.com/home.html 
bought her and brought her to the Twin Ports in September 2002.

She was built for heavy duty and hazardous work with features such as a high bulwark for ocean seas, double spray rails, heavy-duty fendering and reinforced framing for ice breaking. Special pilot safety items such as the towable “Lifesling” recovery system, pilot over board hoist gear, area flood lighting, DSC / GPS distress electronics, pilot harness anchor clips and non-icing heated decks, all make the pilot’s hazardous job safer. 

And I might add any passengers who happen to be on board, as I [DSN editor webmaster Ken Newhams] have been on several occasions.

Unquote

Attached: 
DuluthPilotBoat-2015-0907-3630E.jpg (122.7 KB) 
DuluthPilotBoat-seabear250922-1-0441E.jpg (118.0 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------

